

Rotating Metal Knot Reflecting a Panoramic Google Street View using HTML5 - justindocanto
http://www.clicktorelease.com/code/streetViewReflectionMapping/#50.82391321550944,-0.13888517358395802

======
justindocanto
Sorry if the title isn't the best it could be, I wasn't sure how to title
this. Once you see it, you'll see it's a little hard to explain in a sentence.
=)

